# carbs to insulin



## Dizzydi (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't really carb count, but just wanted to see if anyone can work this out for me.

2 slices of toast brown 74g carb, 2 poached eggs (sorry don't know carb), 4 units of Novorapid.

2 hrs later 4.2

Was 4 units to much x


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Di,

Seems like a nice number to get two hours after a meal. What was your BG prior to the meal? For me I'd be a little worried if I were that after a meal unless I'd had a bad hypo prior to the meal.

Tom


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> I don't really carb count, but just wanted to see if anyone can work this out for me.
> 
> 2 slices of toast brown 74g carb, 2 poached eggs (sorry don't know carb), 4 units of Novorapid.
> 
> ...



74g sounds a lot carbs for 2 slices of toast Di? My bread is around 20g carb per slice, so maybe you got the carbs wrong and gave too much novorapid as a consequence?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Di, I'd be very surprised if 2 slices of bread were much more than 40g carb - did you read the amount per 100g?.  (Bread is often 15g per slice for medium, 20g per slice for thick). Eggs I would not count as they have no carbs and the protein in them takes such a long time to turn to bg that it's out of novos range anyway. So I'd guess 30-40g. People on dafne etc are often given 1u:10g as a starting point, so this works out either about right for your 4u or possibly a little over. About enough to see a drop of say 3mmol/l? 

4.x at 2 hours suggests too much insulin as it has a fair bit still left to run


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 30, 2010)

Doh the bread weight was 76 g not the carb ! 

Didn't test pre tea as got a test strip drought - numpty Dr cocked my last script up and was saving strips till can pick new prescription up.

Thanks for answer tho guys. Think I understand a bit ! !


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> I don't really carb count, but just wanted to see if anyone can work this out for me.
> 
> 2 slices of toast brown 74g carb, 2 poached eggs (sorry don't know carb), 4 units of Novorapid.
> 
> ...



Hi Dizzydi  I carb count and my ratio is (during the day) 10carbs = 1 unit.  So if it was for me, I would of had 3 units for the bread, as it is the lower end of the 70's, and no carbs for eggs.  It also depends on how active you are, I take a small amount of insulin for breakfast, because I am busiest in the morning.  I hope this is helpful to you.  Good luck sheena


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 30, 2010)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hi Dizzydi  I carb count and my ratio is (during the day) 10carbs = 1 unit.  So if it was for me, I would of had 3 units for the bread, as it is the lower end of the 70's, and no carbs for eggs.  It also depends on how active you are, I take a small amount of insulin for breakfast, because I am busiest in the morning.  I hope this is helpful to you.  Good luck sheena



Sorry I forgot to say that a med slice of wholemeal bread is about 15 grams so 2 would be 30 grams, 10 = 1 unit insulin = 3 units for me.  If you need anymore help, then please ask, it's no trouble. sheenax


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 1, 2010)

Catwoman76 said:


> Sorry I forgot to say that a med slice of wholemeal bread is about 15 grams so 2 would be 30 grams, 10 = 1 unit insulin = 3 units for me.  If you need anymore help, then please ask, it's no trouble. sheenax




Thanx Sheena xx


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 1, 2010)

My insulin to carb ratio is 2 units of Humalog for every 10g of carb.

The formula used for this figure is if you add up your 'average' daily units of insulin, for me, 16 + 16 + 24 + 38 (lantus) = 94

Using the 500 formula, 500 divided by 94 = 5.3, therefore 1 unit of insulin is required for  5.3g of carb, to make it easier for me, 1 unit for 5g or 2 units for 10g  

This should only be considered for type 1s, it does work for me.


----------



## Akasha (Dec 1, 2010)

Di 
Have you not been to a carb counting course? 

I am assuming it was for breakfast? 
I normally work on a 1.5U : 10g carbs for brekkie. but 30 carb would mean 4.5U insulin. which would prob knock me out. 
For lunch i work on 1U:10g, and .75U : 10g for eaving meal. 

Try working on a 1U:10g ratio for time, as that seems the more used ratios. 
Dont worry about getting the carbs wrong. I once read 5g carb as 50g carb. Bad hypo...


----------



## Bartmanblues (Dec 2, 2010)

Akasha said:


> I once read 5g carb as 50g carb. Bad hypo...



My worst incident - which came about from my ignorance with cooking in general - was weighing the pasta I cooked after I had cooked it rather than before hand. Having taken aboard a lot of water in the cooking process it weighed twice as much as the pre-cooked weight! I did think 16 units for that meal was a 'tad' overboard. 

Have learnt my lesson at least.


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 2, 2010)

Akasha said:


> Di
> Have you not been to a carb counting course?
> 
> I am assuming it was for breakfast?
> ...



Hi Akasha, not been on one - it has never been offered, but I assumed as a type 2 they wouldn't. Maybe I peck my consultants head when I see him next Friday.

The egg and toast was for tea!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Hi Akasha, not been on one - it has never been offered, but I assumed as a type 2 they wouldn't. Maybe I peck my consultants head when I see him next Friday.
> 
> The egg and toast was for tea!!



You're not the first to be in this position Di, it is stupid that a Type 2 on insulin/MDI like yourself should not be treated just like a Type 1 on the same regime. Definitely grill your consultant! (Grilling is preferable to frying, I've heard! )


----------

